# bleeding back passage...



## sexyshoes5 (Dec 28, 2011)

hiya...is bleeding common with type 2 diabetes ..also my hubby tummy is very swollen on left side...also he does seem to be burping a lot...is all this common...please help..many thanks louise....


----------



## Kwaka1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not medically trained, but if I were you I'd get that checked out PDQ. It doesn't sound like anything to do with Diabetes, but as I say I'm no expert.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 28, 2011)

I would hget straight round to the doctor's. It may simply be haemorrhoids. As far as I know this is not a symptom of diabetes.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 28, 2011)

Forget about diabetes in this case - NHS advice here http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Rectal-Bleeding-Blood-in-Faeces.htm is clear: "There are many causes of rectal bleeding. The severity can vary from mild bleeding (common) to a severe life-threatening bleeding (uncommon). If the bleeding is heavy, or if you have melaena (black faeces due to a bleed from the stomach or duodenum) then see a doctor immediately or call an ambulance. However, often it is a mild bleed. In this situation, make an appointment with your doctor so that the cause can be found."

Hope you've phoned your GP / ambulance / A&E depending on severity - even if symptoms seem serious, it might be minor, so, while it's very difficult to put into practice, worrying won't help, action will.


----------



## macabee (Dec 28, 2011)

See your GP ASAP, use the out of hours number, if necessary. 

All the best


----------



## StephenM (Dec 28, 2011)

As he has other symtoms something as simple as piles is unlikely. So ring the GP now. However if it is severe (hard to judge) head for A&E as he may need stabilising/a transfusion. Do not delay!


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Louise can only agree with the others get him to the docs straight away or even a&e, I hope by now he us getting looked at x please let us know the latest x


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Dec 31, 2011)

*bleeding back passage*

Thank you to all of you wonderful people....for your help...husband has a doctors appointment on Tuesday 3rd jan...hopefully we will get him sorted to see the problem....many thanks.....all the best or a wonderful 2012....king regards louise


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2011)

sexyshoes5 said:


> Thank you to all of you wonderful people....for your help...husband has a doctors appointment on Tuesday 3rd jan...hopefully we will get him sorted to see the problem....many thanks.....all the best or a wonderful 2012....king regards louise



I hope it is something minor and easily treatable Louise  Have a wonderful New Year!


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Dec 31, 2011)

sorry i posted that wrong....i am terribly sorry


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2011)

sexyshoes5 said:


> sorry i posted that wrong....i am terribly sorry



Nothing wrong with it Louise - nothing to apologise for!


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Northerner...sorry about that..all the best for 2012...i am still trying to find my way around to using this site...


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks....take care...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2011)

sexyshoes5 said:


> Northerner...sorry about that..all the best for 2012...i am still trying to find my way around to using this site...



If there is ever anything you are not sure of, just contact me (you can use the 'Contact' link at the top of the screen). You can't break anything, and if something looks as though it would be better somewhere else, one of the moderators will move it for you


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Dec 31, 2011)

many thanks you are very sweet....


----------



## Steff (Dec 31, 2011)

Sexy I hope it all goes ok on the 3rd x keep in touch 

a very happy 2012 to you


----------



## macabee (Dec 31, 2011)

All the best for the appointment on the 3rd. Have a healthy, happy and peaceful  New Year


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Jan 1, 2012)

thank you...all the very best for a wonderful New YEAR


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you....have a wonderful 2012.....


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Happy New Year....*

Thank you to all you lovely and caring people on here you have been very helpful to me in the short time my hubby and i have been on this site....have a wonderful and happy2012....XX


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 1, 2012)

sexyshoes5 said:


> Thank you to all of you wonderful people....for your help...husband has a doctors appointment on Tuesday 3rd jan...hopefully we will get him sorted to see the problem....many thanks.....all the best or a wonderful 2012....king regards louise




Hi Louise,

Just wanted to say good luck for the 3rd, we'll all be thinking about you & your hubby 

_Gill_


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good luck Louise. And dont forget, if it gets worse or worries you further before then, get to A&E.

Some things won't wait for an appointment and need urgent attention.

Rob


----------



## imtrying (Jan 1, 2012)

hope all goes well on Tuesday for your hubby. let us know how he gets on, and hopefully something easily fixed


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 1, 2012)

All the best for Tuesday.  Hope it's something easily dealt with.xx


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi there - just wondering how things went at the appt.  Hope all is ok.x


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Jan 5, 2012)

*bleeding back passage*

Hi everyone....thanks for all your reply's....took my hubbs to doctors  he has bleeding piles which he lost a lot of blood....i thought it might be something like piles as he has had it before but this time he just seemed to lose lots of blood and our sheets were just so bad with blood.....well their are a few things the docs can do ...burn them or band them.......also a lot of stress brings them on...my goodness he and our family do have a lot of stress.....maybe i can tell you all one day....many thanks louise


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2012)

sexyshoes5 said:


> Hi everyone....thanks for all your reply's....took my hubbs to doctors  he has bleeding piles which he lost a lot of blood....i thought it might be something like piles as he has had it before but this time he just seemed to lose lots of blood and our sheets were just so bad with blood.....well their are a few things the docs can do ...burn them or band them.......also a lot of stress brings them on...my goodness he and our family do have a lot of stress.....maybe i can tell you all one day....many thanks louise



Louise if and when you tell us hun we will be here for you xx 

Sorry for my ignorance but does the doc give anything for piles


----------



## GlucoseGary (Jan 5, 2012)

Good news, Louise, at least that's turned out to be something manageable (if highly uncomfortable!)

Best of luck with that and the major life stress - gosh, there seems to be a lot of that about just now.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Louise, glad the appt is over and hubby knows what the problem is, it's always worse when you are worrying over something.  At least it is something that can be dealt with although it's yet another stress you could all do without by the sound of it.  You know where we are if you want to talk more, Love karen.x


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Pneumonia*

Hi sorry not been about....i did briefly log in other morning for about 5mins  i think... my hubbs was taken into hospital early hours on the 5th jan....our GP was very concerned...and he was taken to A&E buy Ambulance...he was put on fluids straight away.. then antibiotic drip....they did tests....we were very worried as he was going in and out of conciseness..docs confirmed he had pneumonia we were so worried...he is out of hospital now..slowly getting better.hes been through so much..he has lost lots of weight...   
   everyone take care  louise


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2012)

sexyshoes5 said:


> Hi sorry not been about....i did briefly log in other morning for about 5mins  i think... my hubbs was taken into hospital early hours on the 5th jan....our GP was very concerned...and he was taken to A&E buy Ambulance...he was put on fluids straight away.. then antibiotic drip....they did tests....we were very worried as he was going in and out of conciseness..docs confirmed he had pneumonia we were so worried...he is out of hospital now..slowly getting better.hes been through so much..he has lost lots of weight...
> everyone take care  louise



Louise,
Hi thanks for the update so sorry your hubby has been thru all of this must of been a very worrying time for you ,I have bitter experience with pneumonia and know how scary it can be.hope your hub continues on the mend xx


----------



## margie (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Louise

Sorry to hear that your hubby has had pneumonia. It must have been really hard on you going back and forth to the hospital. 

Hope things starte to turn around for you soon .{{{{Louise}}}}}


----------



## Lilies (Feb 6, 2012)

Poor hubby and poor you lets hope 2012 gets better, and here's to a speedy recovery


----------



## imtrying (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Louise, 

Sorry to hear your news, but also glad to hear he's on the mend. Long may it continue - sounds like you both need a rest!


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Louise, sorry to hear about what has been going on.  Hope that things go on much better for you now and you can relax and take things easier.  All the best.x


----------



## sexyshoes5 (Mar 7, 2012)

*special thank you*

Hiya everyone...thank you for your kinds words....hope that you are all well.....take care...many thanks louise....


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2012)

sexyshoes5 said:


> Hiya everyone...thank you for your kinds words....hope that you are all well.....take care...many thanks louise....



Hi Louise, nice to hear from you - how are things going now?


----------

